# Thandie Newton x 97



## pienpi (4 Dez. 2006)




----------



## Kaiba (4 Dez. 2006)

süüs echt nett ^^ ............


----------



## Muli (5 Dez. 2006)

Die Dame hat doch damals in M I 2 an der Seite von Tom Cruise geglänzt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne! Super Arbeit, danke dir für die Mühe, pienpi! :3dthumbup:


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2011)

Thandie sieht großartig aus


----------

